

Here are the top 5 cities for computer science jobs - pashakym
http://venturebeat.com/2013/10/09/here-are-the-top-5-cities-with-the-most-computer-science-jobs/#vb-gallery:1:802910

======
pashakym
I am not sure that it is true. I think that linkedin is a the main job-search
engine in Silicon Valley. Would be extremely interesting to get similar data
from linkedin.

